# Oakwell Brickworks, Ilkeston, Derbyshire - 07/08



## 85 Vintage (Jul 12, 2008)

I went here last year and decided to go back to get some better pictures. Unfortunately, I was unable to get access to the kiln this time. There really isn't much left apart from the kiln itself, with another structure pretty intact aswell. I haven't been able to find much about the place, the original name for it was Oakwell Red and Blue Brick Co Ltd, and the company was liquidated in 1930, but not sure if bricks were still produced here after then.

It's a Hoffman kiln, and from having a search there's only another of the type in the country. I haven't been able to find out any more info on this actual brick works apart from the fact the site is now owned by Corus, who want to use the land for.........

Houses  But the land is contaminated so planning was turned down. The kiln is grade 2 listed, but will probably justbe left to rot even more

Bit of info on Hoffman Kiln HERE

I didn't get that many new pics, so will put a few up of the recent visit then some older one's
















Arch in the side of the structure above (old photo taken on phone)










Some of the older one's now...

Inside the kiln





This goes through to the upper floor





Upper floor (phone pic)




















This is looking down one of the smaller arches to the right of the large arch above










In the remains of where the above building stood, maybe a cellar





This was the only fixture I saw in the kiln itself.

Some people may find these interesting 

Plain blue brick





Some Oakwell bricks 




















Some random bricks,


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 13, 2008)

Excellent stuff, Vintage. Enjoyed seeing this site, especially as the Hoffman kiln is such a rarity. I like the hangar-like ceiling and the different bricks.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jul 16, 2008)

Spent many happy hours down 'oakey brickyard' in my yoot! very local to me, great place for messing around in the summer holidays, on your grifter in the mid 80's! and close to the primary school i went to (showing my age now!)
the kiln building was always a bit dodgy to enter even back then, seemed likely to fall down around you at any moment, probably why it got fenced off more recently, and was a bit of a hang-out for glue sniffers and local scumbags.
interesting to see some of the Oakwell bricks around the place in your pics.


----------

